# Tour der Hoffnung - Euskirchen/Wisskirchen



## Schleichsemmel (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Auch dieses Jahr findet wieder eine "Tour der Hoffnung" statt.
Der Erlös dieser Tour wird krebskranken Kindern zu Gute kommen.

der Termin ist der *28.06.2009*

ca. 42 Km durch die Eifel. 

Abfahrt 10:30 Uhr vom Sportplatz Wißkirchen bei Euskirchen.
Ab 09:00 Uhr gibt´s Frühstück.
Bisher bereits über 100 Teilnehmer am Start.

nähere Info´s wie Streckenverlauf, Teilnehmerliste etc. unter:

http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/tdh

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## yogi71 (6. Juni 2009)

Da sind wir doch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelhexe (8. Juni 2009)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen,wie leicht oder schwer man die einstufen kann.Bzw wie fit man dafür sein sollte.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2009)

Letztes Jahr wars so das die eine Speedgruppe gemacht haben und der Rest des Feldes wurde von mehreren Guides begleitet. Genau zu sagen was für ne Anforderung gestellt wird ist immer schwer, was für den einen leicht ist ist für den anderen schwer. Ich denke jede(r) die/der schonmal für 2-3h auf dem Bike gesessen hat wird's schaffen, ist keine Rennveranstaltung ! Also wenn's bei der Strecke bleibt wie sie auf der Homepage ist dann ists ein kleinerer Anstieg übern Billiger Wald, ein größerer zum Bollscheider Kopf und auf dem rückweg nochmal über den Billiger Wald. Alles machbar ! 42km und 700hm halt.


----------



## feust (15. Juni 2009)

hopp, hoch damit !


----------



## Caseless (16. Juni 2009)

Super Sache, angemeldet bin ich bereits, jetzt freue ich mich auf die Tour!

Stefan


----------



## Schleichsemmel (22. Juni 2009)

So, am Sonntag wird´s ernst.
Wir sehen uns


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2009)

Will ich ja nicht hoffen


----------



## Schleichsemmel (22. Juni 2009)

Das wir uns sehen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2009)

Nein , das die Strecke so böse ist


----------



## Schleichsemmel (22. Juni 2009)

Ach so, 

na dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2009)

bis Sonntag 

P.S. wie wird das Wetter


----------



## Trekki (23. Juni 2009)

Bis wann kann ich mich anmelden? Evt. auch vor Ort?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Juni 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...Evt. auch vor Ort?



jou geht !


----------



## eifelhexe (23. Juni 2009)

Jetzt hat ich mir gestern so überlegt doch mit zufahren, und nu geh ich meinen Omapflichten nach und hüte mein Enkelchen.


----------



## Schleichsemmel (25. Juni 2009)

So, bin Heute "probehalber" mal zum decke Tönnes hochgefahren. Alles machbar!
Gruß, Th.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juni 2009)

Wie schaut denn das WETTER bei euch vor Ort aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2009)

Wetterbericht heute morgen 07:38 Uhr: Blauer Himmel mit einzelnen Wölkchen und Sonnenschein ! 
Bestes Bikewetter


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wetterbericht heute morgen 07:38 Uhr: Blauer Himmel mit einzelnen Wölkchen und Sonnenschein !
> Bestes Bikewetter



Und die Vorhersage


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2009)

Bin zwar kein Kachelmann aber denke das es bis zum Nachmittag halten sollte ! Ähnlich wie gestern denk ich. Ansonsten mal Regenjacke einpacken, sind ja nich aus Zucker !


----------



## Schleichsemmel (28. Juni 2009)

Also,

das Wetter war prima.   Etwas schwül aber trocken und warm.

Die Tour war absolut klasse. Ging zwar ordentlich rauf und runter, aber bis auf eine Schiebepassage (wo doch einige noch hochgefahren sind) ließ sich alles bewerkstelligen. Nach meinem Tacho waren es ca. 43 Km - Umweg durch verfahren abgezogen. 

Insgesamt etwa 250 Teilnehmer am Start. Die Stimmung war super, ebenso wie die Guides, die permanent hin- und hergeflitzt sind um Wege zu weisen, müde Radler zu schieben und Motivationsworte zu verteilen.
Ein Guide hat einen Jungen, dem ca. 5 Km vor dem Ziel die Kette gerissen war bis ins Ziel geschoben. Alle Achtung vor so viel Engagement.

Wenn die Tour nächstes Jahr wiederholt wird bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei! 

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Caseless (28. Juni 2009)

Auch von mir vielen Dank an die Veranstalter für eine wirklich gelungene Tour!

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2009)

Jo, kann ich nur bestätigen ! Mal wieder Klasse gemacht 
Wetter super, Strecke super, Guides super, Verpflegung super, Bratwurst super, Erdinger super  
Bericht und Fotos in kürze auf meiner HP

Achso, hier mal die vom Ciclo ermittelten Daten:
Streckenlänge: 43,9 km
Höhenmeter: 728 hm
Fahrzeit: 2:39h (netto)
Steigung max: 17%
Temp. max: 26°C


----------



## yogi71 (28. Juni 2009)

So, auch von mir ein DANKE !!!

Das war eine sehr schöne Strecke, die Guides haben richtig gute Arbeit geleistet. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!.

Danke Danke 

LG
Yogi


----------



## Schleichsemmel (28. Juni 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fahrzeit: 2:39h (netto)


 

Bist wohl doch die kleine Runde gefahren was?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2009)

Schleichsemmel schrieb:


> Bist wohl doch die kleine Runde gefahren was?



ne is doch netto !

hinzu kommen 2x pinkeln, 1x büffetfräse am verpflegungsstand gemacht,
1x vorderrad aus der schlammsuhle am golfplatz entfernen,
2x aussicht genießen, 1x warten wegen eifelexpress, 2x straße überquert


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2009)

*Tour der Hoffnung :*

Am Start waren über 250 Männer und Frauen , und ich muss sagen das ich viele Erfahrrungen gesammelt habe. Dies war mehr eine geführte Tour als ein Rennen. Diverse Gruppen wurden gebildet (, zuerst zwei , dann drei , dann ganz viele und schließlich versprengte sich das ganze doch sehr stark.  Ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl auf einer Schnitzeljagd gewesen zu sein. Als ich mich ( unter gut zureden ) entschlossen haben die Größe Runde zu fahren , teilten sich die Gruppen erneut . Nach der Verpflegung fuhr ich bei einer Gruppe mit , wo sich sogar der Guide verfuhr ( Ach ja was da nicht was mit Bier(kasten) als Entschädigungen  !!!! ) Leider habe ich nachher auch den Guide selber verloren ( hier abbiegen , keine Ahnung ich kenn mich doch hier auch nicht aus , waren dann so ein paar Sätze ) . Aber der Anblick war super , links und rechts tauchten ein paar Mitfahrer auf und verschwanden auch schon wieder ) . 

*Besonders in Erinnerung bliebt mir :*

-Eine Gangschaltung ist zum schalten da 

- Ein Radon Fahrer ( Rot/Weiß ) den ich bestimmt 5 x gesehen habe der aber an der Tour gar nicht teil nahm ???

-Das noch ausstehende Bier .

-Wer war noch mal der Guide 

*Fazit :*

-  Man muss es selbst erlebt haben sonst glaubt man es nicht !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (29. Juni 2009)

Ich kann meinem Vorredner nicht widersprechen. Korrekt ist, dass sich das Feld extrem auseinander gezogen hat. Auch ich musste feststellen, das die Guides überfordert waren.

Ich glaube allerdings, dies kommt daher, dass ein so großes Starterfeld auf die Strecke ging. Da sind die Leistungsunterschiede doch sehr groß. Eventuell funktioniert das Konzept bei einem solch großen Starterfeld nicht. 

In meiner Gruppe (kurze Strecke, erste Gruppe nach der Trennstelle) waren ca. 30 Mitfahrer. Nach jeweils 10min Fahrzeit (meine Fahrzeit) haben wir eine Pause gemacht, um wieder zusammen zu kommen. Diese Pausen waren ca. 5min lang. So haben 12 von uns eine Abbiegung nicht mitbekommen und haben uns ohne Guide der Nase nach zurück leiten lassen.

Insgesamt war es aber eine schöne Tour mit meinen Kindern. Inklusive der Bahnfahrt von Bonn ein Erlebnistag!


----------



## Schleichsemmel (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wie aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen berichtet wird findet die

*Tour der Hoffnung 2010*

am letzten Sonntag im Juni statt.

Wer Lust hat kann ja schonmal vormerken.


Gruß, Thomas


PS: zu dem Durcheinander auf der letzten Tour möchte ich noch kurz anmerken, das es die erste Tour war auf der es den Veranstaltern verboten wurde Hinweisschilder anzubringen.


----------



## Schleichsemmel (2. April 2010)

So, die Homepage ist aktualisiert und man kann sich wieder anmelden.

Hier nochmal der Link:

http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/tdh

Man sieht sich ...

Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. April 2010)

ich höre mich mal bei den Touristen um vielleicht fahren ja noch welche mit.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Trekki (2. April 2010)

Schleichsemmel schrieb:


> PS: zu dem Durcheinander auf der letzten Tour möchte ich noch kurz anmerken, das es die erste Tour war auf der es den Veranstaltern verboten wurde Hinweisschilder anzubringen.


Was ist das Problem bei Hinweisschildern?


----------



## Schleichsemmel (14. April 2010)

Das weiß ich auch nicht. Vllt. ist den Waldbesitzern einfach der ganze Rummel ein Dorn im Auge. Aber da kann ich nur spekulieren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Juli 2012)

Liebe Radsportfreunde der "Tour der Hoffnung" in Wisskirchen,

euer Engagement für krebskranke Kinder in allen Ehren, das was Ihr da auf die Beine stellt ist sehr Lobenswert und dazu sorgt ihr immer dafür das ne Menge Leute nen schönen Tag auf dem Bike haben.

Aber wieso fangt ihr wieder mit den schmierereien mit der Signalfarbe an ? Ich mein, wie leicht sollens wir den Ämtern noch machen ? Überall Wegmarkierungen auf den Boden sprayen halte ich für keine gute Idee ! Auch auf die Gefahr hin das Ihr unterwegs jemanden verliert. Da müssen sich eure Guides halt mal ein wenig zurücknehmen und das Feld nich so auseinander zerren ( siehe oben ). Ich mein damit tut ihr dem MTB Sport in unserer Region keinen gefallen denk ich. Super das ihr sowas für MTBler organisiert  aber zu jedem Preis 

ALso nix für ungut Jungens aber ick finds suboptimal. Erinnert euch vielleicht mal an die DIMB Trail Rules, vor allem vielleicht an Punkt 2 und 4 ! Überlegts euch mal, den wer will schon das wir irgendwann auch sone Petition brauchen wie die armen Hessen !


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juli 2012)

Yes, Sir! Hessen unterschrieben...der Pete.


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juli 2012)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Yes, Sir! Hessen unterschrieben...der Pete.



Brav


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (4. Juli 2012)

es stellt sich mir auch die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, 250 Mountainbiker Ã¼ber Trails zu schicken, die man fÃ¼r eine Radsportveranstaltung gar nicht genehmigt bekommt*) wie beispielsweise den Ameisentrail. Der war schon einige Male nach zu starker Nutzung bis zu Ã¼ber 1 Jahr âgesperrtâ, also durch BÃ¤ume und GestrÃ¼pp zugeschmissen (im Auftrag des RevierfÃ¶rsters). Ebenso sind die Katzensteine hochsensibel, frag mal die Leute vom LVR: denen sind wir (und noch mehr die Boulderer) dort ein echter Dorn im Auge wg. Denkmalschutz (rÃ¶m. Steinbruch!) 
Mir scheint die StreckenfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r unseren Sport aus politischer Sicht âetwas unsensibelâ - schraeg hat es schon ganz gut umschrieben. Insofern meine dringende Bitte an die Veranstalter: lasst die schmalen Trails bei so ner Veranstaltung in Ruhe (auÃer ihr habt ne offizielle Genehmigung der Forstverwaltung, der Waldbesitzer und des Kreises)


*) PrÃ¤zisierung: wir hatten vor Jahren versucht, eine RTF vom Radsportverein aus genehmigt zu bekommen: die letztlich genehmigte Strecke fÃ¼hrte ausschlieÃlich Ã¼ber Wege, die im Prinzip dem geplanten hessischen Gesetz entsprechen, also mit dem PKW befahrbare Wege. Und dabei rede ich mitnichten von so sensiblen Wegen wie an den Katzensteinen oder dem Ameisentrail, wo eine mittlere Horde Fahrtechnik-Legastheniker schon gehÃ¶rige SchÃ¤den anrichten kann.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> ...Mir scheint die StreckenfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r unseren Sport aus politischer Sicht âetwas unsensibelâ - schraeg hat es schon ganz gut umschrieben. Insofern meine dringende Bitte an die Veranstalter: lasst die schmalen Trails bei so ner Veranstaltung in Ruhe...



... mit ein Grund weswegen ich meine TÃ¤tigkeiten bei den Radrebellen an den Nagel gehÃ¤ngt habe. Auch hier gibt's vor allem nach solchen Touren oft einen regelrechten Tourismus. Zig Leute ,die entweder die Tour verpasst haben oder sie noch ein paar mal fahren weil sie nicht viel anderes kennen, gurken danach immer weiter Ã¼ber diese Strecken.Das hat dann zur folge das an vermeintlich "schwierigeren" Stellen vielfach einfach neue Chickenways durch die botanik gebolzt werden oder gar Serpentinen gerade abgekÃ¼rzt werden ( kÃ¼rzlich bei Olef gesehen ).

Aber ob wir hier Seitenlang diskurtieren oder uns uffreschen, Ã¤ndern wird man da wenig, interessiert eh anscheinend niemand und die werden mit Sicherheit bei folgenden Touren nicht auf Trails verzichten, kÃ¶nnt ja einer sagen die Tour war nix !


----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2012)

Hi,
m.E. solltet ihr die Veranstalter hier mal anschreiben.

In Zeiten von GPS wird das ja gerne online gestellt.... 

Zuletzt am Seilbahntrail das Chaos gesehen, als 12 Holländer am Stück mit HT um die Kurven gerutscht sind   

Möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie das ausschaut, wenn hier 200 Leute so durchfahren. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> m.E. solltet ihr die Veranstalter hier mal anschreiben.
> 
> In Zeiten von GPS wird das ja gerne online gestellt....
> ...



wär ne Möglichkeit. Mal sehn ob ich da ne Mailaddi finde.

200 wären noch zu wenig für ne TDH, die letzten Jahre ging's schonmal in Richtung 250-300. Und von fahren kann man bei solchen Trails wie an der Seilbahn schonmal gar nich reden. Meist reicht schon ein S0 oder Sminus1 Trail und es bildet sich ein laaaaanger Stau.


----------



## sinux (4. Juli 2012)

Veranstalter ist IMHO TV Wisskirchen lt. HP

Schraeg - kümmerst Du Dich darum? Thx....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2012)

Hab den Männers mal ne freundliche Mail geschickt, mal sehn was die dazu sagen !
Abkratzen kann man die Markierungen ja nun schlecht wieder aber vielleicht denkt man ja fürs nächste mal drüber nach. Mehr wie appellieren kann man nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2012)

na ja,
man kann den Trail ja schlicht "zumachen", bevor die mit 250Leuten da für Kleinholz sorgen 

Steht doch auf der HP, dass sie überall eine Umfahrung eingeplant haben...

So ein Stau von Bikern an dem Tag könnte Wunder wirken 

grüße
sun909


----------



## sinux (4. Juli 2012)

Markierung ist die eine Sache, das Befahren mit mehr als 200 Fahrtechnikkünstlern find ich viel kritischer.
Kann man nur hoffen, dass diese Aktion keine größeren Auswirkungen haben wird. Ich kann es einfach nicht glauben, wie man auf die Idee kommt so einen Trail bei einer Massenverantstaltung anzubieten.
Vllt. kommt nächstes Jahr ja "Schwarzes Kreuz" mit rein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2012)

Dutch Mtn. mit 200 wär auch interessant


----------



## sinux (4. Juli 2012)

Wir sollten hier niemanden auf dumme Ideen bringen.

Ich mach mich am WE auf jeden Fall ab in die "Nocky Mountains"


----------



## supasini (4. Juli 2012)

...schon mal Danke, schraeg, dass du dich drum gekümmert hast.
Vielleicht sollten wir den Trail wirklich temporär verschließen, das wird sonst echt übel.

Das eigentliche Problem ist ja durchaus im NRW-Waldgesetz festzumachen:
http://www.wald-prinz.de/landesforstgesetz-nordrhein-westfalen/1032#§ 2

=======================================================================

*§ 2 Betreten des Waldes (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)*

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, [...]
(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das *Radfahren [...] auf Straßen und festen Wegen.*
(3) Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß *die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört,* der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie andere schutzwürdige Interessen der Waldbesitzer und die Erholung anderer nicht unzumutbar beeinträchtigt werden. [...]
*(4) Organisierte Veranstaltungen im Wald sind der Forstbehörde vor Beginn der beabsichtigten Maßnahme rechtzeitig anzuzeigen*, sofern sie nicht mit geringer Teilnehmerzahl zum Zwecke der Umweltbildung durchgeführt werden. Die Forstbehörde kann die Veranstaltung von bestimmten Auflagen abhängig machen oder verbieten, wenn zu erwarten ist, dass durch die Veranstaltung eine Gefahr für den Wald, seine Funktionen oder die dem Wald und seinen Funktionen dienenden Einrichtungen besteht.

*§ 3 Betretungsverbote (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)*

(1) Verboten ist das
[...]
e) Fahren im Wald mit Ausnahme des *Radfahrens [...] auf Straßen und festen Wegen [...]*

=======================================================================

Der Begriff "feste Wege" ist nicht näher bestimmt, die Forstliteratur deutet ihn gerne so, wie das nun in Hessen drohende Gesetz sieht: ein Weg, der ganzjährig mit PKW befahrbar ist.
Diese Sichtweise ist (zum Glück) umstritten.
Es droht aber immer die Gefahr, dass schlechte Beispiele als Kronzeugen für eine Verschlechterung der Gesetzeslage herangezogen werden. Der GAU schlechthin wäre in meinen Augen eine Positiv-Liste an genehmigten Wegen.

Ich denke, wir sollten keinen Anlass geben, der Menschen, die unserem Sport kritisch gegenüber stehen, Argumentationshilfen liefert - und die TdH gibt gerade einen solchen.

Persönlich würde mich interessieren, ob §2(4) eingeholt wurde und wer ggf. den A-Trail genehmigt hat!


----------



## yogi71 (4. Juli 2012)

Aus den oben genannten Gründen werde ich nicht dabei sein. Spende gern, aber verzichte auf die Tour. Ich will weiter in Ruhe durch meine Heimat fahren.


----------



## sinux (4. Juli 2012)

Yogi, leider wird das auch nicht helfen. Ich glaube oder weiß doch, Du gehörst zu den Menschen, die sich im Wald zu verhalten wissen und Du führst ja auch die Leute, denen su das Biken zeigst, verantwortungsvoll in die Materie ein. 
Problematisch ist die Meute an Bike-Newbies. Stellt Euch so'n 30ger Paket an Wildgewordenen bei den Wegtraversen am A-Trail vor, wenn da ein Wandersmann vorbeikommt kriegt der nen Herzinfarkt und schlimmer. Mir sind vor zwei Jahren die Freunde auf'em Steinbachtrail entgegen gekommen. Ich hab dann teilweise echt geschoben, weil die Meute einfach nicht mehr guckt....
Ich frag mich echt was man noch als Schadenspräventation machen kann...

So long...


----------



## othom (4. Juli 2012)

wir haben uns schon länger um entschieden und werden bei der TDH nicht mitfahren ...haben uns einer kleineren Gruppe angeschlossen 

Das war letztes Jahr schon Grenzwertig bei der TDH 

und kann euch sehr gut verstehen, würde es auch nicht gut finden wenn im 7Gb so was veranstaltet werden würde.

10 euro sind gespendet ...die Kinder sollen nicht darunter leiden


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Juli 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> .....
> *§ 3 Betretungsverbote (Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)*
> 
> (1) Verboten ist das
> ...


 
Der Tenor ist richtig, ich möchte es aber noch etwas konkretisieren: Im Gegensatz zum Land Hessen hat NRW in einem Erlass konkret "ganzjährig befahrbare Wege" beschrieben:

_2.2.2 Einteilung forstlicher Wege_

_Fahrwege sind befestigte oder natürlich feste Wege, die in der Regel ganzjährig befahren werden können. In der Tauwetterperiode und ggf. in sonstigen Zeiten besonders hoher Wasserhaltigkeit des Untergrundes kann ihre Tragfähigkeit eingeschränkt sein. Fahrwege mit hoher Beanspruchung werden verbreitet auch Hauptwege, Wege mit geringerer Beanspruchung auch Zubringerwege genannt._

_Hauptwege bilden die Basiserschließung größerer Waldgebiete. Sie nehmen den Verkehr der in sie einmündenden Wege auf und dienen auch der Bewirtschaftung der angrenzenden Waldgrundstücke unmittelbar. Sie stellen die Verbindung mit dem Straßennetz oder mit Verbindungs- und Hauptwirtschaftswegen dar und müssen ganzjährig befahrbar sein (Richtlinien für den ländlichen Wegebau, RLW). Dies bedeutet, dass Verkehrslasten bis zu 50 t je Fahrzeugkombination bzw. Achslasten von 11,5 t je Einzelachse und 19 t je Doppelachse schadlos ertragen werden müssen._

_Hauptmerkmale sind: _
_- Verkehrsmengen über 500 m3/f/Jahr und PKW Verkehr, _
_- befestigte Fahrbahnbreiten von 3,0 m bis 4,0 m und _
_- Kronenbreiten (Breiten des Planums) von 5,0 m bis 7,0 m._

_Zubringerwege sind eine Erweiterung des Hauptwegenetzes. Charakteristisch für sie ist eine geringe Verkehrsfrequenz und Lastaufnahme. Der Übergang zwischen Haupt und Zubringerwegen ist fließend. Sie müssen nicht ganzjährig befahrbar sein._

_Als grobe Orientierung kann von einer Verkehrsmenge unter 500 m3/f/Jahr und befestigten Fahrbahnbreiten von 3,0  3,5 m ausgegangen werden. Die Wege sind von Natur aus fest oder meist mit ungebundenen Mineralstoffen befestigt._

_Rückewege sind in der Regel unbefestigte Wege, die von geländegängigen Forstmaschinen befahren werden können. Die weitere Feinerschließung erfolgt durch Rückegassen. Beide sollten mindestens 4 m breit sein._

Die im Bundeswaldgesetz genannten "feste Wege" fallen also nicht unbedingt in die Kategorie "ganzjährig befahrbare Wege". Die DIMB ist der Meinung, es handelt sich hierbei um auf Dauer angelegte (eben feste) Wege jedweder Bauart. Das liest man auch aus dem o. a. ersten Satz der Ziffer 2.2.2. des NRW-Erlasses heraus. Der Forst dagegen legt diese Formulierung gerne Richtung "*be*festigte Wege" aus, also Wege mit einer Kies-/Schotterschüttung und/oder Untergrundbefestigung, wie auch immer. Ein klärendes Gerichtsurteil liegt mangels Bedarf (es hat noch keiner geklagt) derzeit noch nicht vor.

Zur Schadensprävention kann eigentlich nur umfassende Aufklärung dienen. Mitsamt Aufzeigen der Konsequenzen, welches ein gewisses Verhalten - letztlich auch auf Dauer - haben kann. Positiv ist: Selten liegt seitens der Verursacher Vorsatz vor, oft dagegen einfach nur Unkenntnis und/oder unbedachtes Handeln. "Hessen" ist, liest man die Begründung der hess. Landesregierung, auch eine Reaktion auf einen vermeintlich staatlich erkannten "MTB-Wildwuchs" insbesondere im Taunus.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juli 2012)

Ey Yogi, nich mitfahren wird echt nix bringen. Lieber dahin fahren und vielleicht mal mit dem ein oder anderen sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (5. Juli 2012)

Ihr könnt ja im Startbereich ne Gegendemo mit Infostand abhalten 

Tja, schon verwunderlich wie "betriebsblind" manche Vereine sind. Könnten auch zu Motorrad Test- und Einstellfahrten vor einer Schule aufrufen. 

Ich hoffe für euch, daß dieses Event keine negativen Auswirkungen hat!


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es denn wenn man den Spass rumdreht? Mit Leuten wie dem Eddy spricht und eine Showveranstltung macht. Dort dann Geld einnimmt und der Tour zur Verfügung stellt? Somit würden die Trail´s geschont und die Kinder hätten auch was davon.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sinux (5. Juli 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hab den Männers mal ne freundliche Mail geschickt, mal sehn was die dazu sagen !
> Abkratzen kann man die Markierungen ja nun schlecht wieder aber vielleicht denkt man ja fürs nächste mal drüber nach. Mehr wie appellieren kann man nicht



Hubert, gab's schon 'ne Antwort ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Juli 2012)

Ne noch nicht ( stand 14:59 Uhr, 05.07.12 )
Ob da überhaupt was kütt ? Ich weiss ned !


----------



## sinux (5. Juli 2012)

Genau das denkt ich auch.....

Vllt. liest ja einer der "Organisatoren" hier mit...

Nehmt bitte unsere Bedenken ernst !!!
Keiner von uns will, dass es aufgrund unüberlegter Handlungen zu Verboten führt. Ggf. habt Ihr ja sogar eine Genehmigung, dann teilt es uns mit. Damit erübrigt sich unsere Sorge - Danke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2012)

... still ruht der See !


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2012)

Hi,
habe jetzt mal ebenso den Marcel aus dem Impressum angeschrieben und auch auf den Thread hier verlinkt.

Finde nicht, dass das -sofern keine Genehmigung vorliegt- toleriert werden sollte.

Das schreit ansonsten gerade nach "Maßnahmen" seitens Forstamt o.ä. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2012)

ajo genau da hab ich meine post auch adressiert


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2012)

Hi,
eben Antwort von Marcel bekommen, er leitet es an die Verantwortlichen vom TV Wißkirchen weiter.

mal schaun, was kommt... 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juli 2012)

dito !


----------



## Klinki (7. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

hier eine wichtige Information, wir haben unsere TDH Wißkirchen vom Forstamt und vom Kreis Euskirchen genehmigen lassen!!!

Dies gilt auch für die vorangegangen Touren. 

Wir halten diesen Weg für richtig und wichtig. 

Vielleicht kommt ihr morgen einfach mal vorbei und fahrt mit?!

Wir würden uns sehr freuen. 

Wünsche uns allen ein schönes Wochenende.

LG
Klinki


----------



## sinux (7. Juli 2012)

Super und danke für die Info


Wir waren nur echt in Sorge um unsere Trails.

Bin leider gleich auf dem Weg zu den erwachsenen Trails in die Alpen

Euch viel Spaß, gutes Wetter & keine Verletzungen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2012)

Klinki schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> hier eine wichtige Information, wir haben unsere âTDH WiÃkirchenâ vom Forstamt und vom Kreis Euskirchen genehmigen lassen!!!
> 
> ...



Ja dann is ja alles Takko ! Scheinen die ForstÃ¤mter hier im Kreis ja ein groÃes Herz fÃ¼r Biker zu haben wenn die euch den A-Trail und Katzensteine runterrutschen lassen  . Werd morgen ausnahmsweise nach der 4ten TDH mal watt anderes machen. Gespendet wird trotzdem. SchÃ¶ne Tour


----------



## Pete04 (7. Juli 2012)

Fein jemacht - alle Beteiligten nicht in Schimpf-Modus verfallen und Problem gelöst - Chapeau, liebe Bike-Collegas! LG, der Pete - und jetzt ziehen wir das Ding in Hessen durch!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Juli 2012)

So, die dreckigen Köter haben sich kurzfristig dann doch entschieden nach Wisskirchen zu fahren. Resultat: mächtige Schlammschlacht mit dem üblichen Stau. Nach der Verpflegung mit Berieselung von oben ging's dann flüssiger. Alles in allem ein lustiges Toürschjen, viel gelacht und blödsinn gemacht.

Aber eins versteh ich nich: wir haben uns in der langsamsten 48er Gruppe einsortiert die es gab und waren nachher zusammen mit der Gruppe vor uns wieder in Wisskirchen. Wie geht das ? Da hat man uns einen falschen Guide/in untergejubelt oder ? 

Heute ist erstmal bikepflege angesagt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (9. Juli 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> So, die dreckigen Köter haben sich kurzfristig dann doch entschieden nach Wisskirchen zu fahren. Resultat: mächtige Schlammschlacht mit dem üblichen Stau. Nach der Verpflegung mit Berieselung von oben ging's dann flüssiger. Alles in allem ein lustiges Toürschjen, viel gelacht und blödsinn gemacht.
> 
> Aber eins versteh ich nich: wir haben uns in der langsamsten 48er Gruppe einsortiert die es gab und waren nachher zusammen mit der Gruppe vor uns wieder in Wisskirchen. Wie geht das ? Da hat man uns einen falschen Guide/in untergejubelt oder ?
> 
> Heute ist erstmal bikepflege angesagt !



Vielleicht eure Route seniorenfreundlich eingekürzt??? Am Ende war jeder doch wahrscheinlich gleich nass - datt schärft den Teamgeist! Und nochmal Daumen druff für's Einholen der Genehmigungen, zukünftig wird solch ein Event nicht leichter zu organisieren sein... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Schneckchen (10. Juli 2012)

trotz Sauwetter viel Spass gehabt.

Stichwort: Sturz kurz vor Zieleinfahrt
wünsche Dir für Deine anstehende OP (die nichts mit diesem Sturz zu tun hat) alles Gute


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juni 2013)

30.06.2013 gehts wohl wieder los was ?
Sind ja schon ne Menge Anmeldungen da. 
Hier ein Termin im LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14047
Und hier die offizielle Website: http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/

Strecke wird wohl die gleiche wie letztes Jahr da 2012 wegen dem bisschen regen einige Weichflöten zu Hause geblieben sind


----------

